# Fleabitten greys! I would like to see them!



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Goodness, isn't she cute! My Arab gelding is fleabitten too, only his fleabites are chestnut and not black.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Here is Blue. The older he gets... the more fleabitten he gets...


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Speed Racer : Wish you lived near me we could ride around on our fleabitten arabians and start a club! lol

Farmpony: He is so handsome what is his breed? Love his noble face!

<3

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, I'm thinking WA and VA are a tad too far apart for that! 

Here's Casper again, sleeked out and under saddle. He's a pretty little thing.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

*makes grabby hands at Ejie* she's SUCH a cutie!! 

Here's Lacey last summer looking really fleabitten:











She doesn't believe in being fleabitten during the winter though. She has steel gray hairs sprinkled amongst her white hairs but no real "fleabites".


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Wallaby I was going to pm you if Lacey didnt show up on here!

Love both of her season fashions lol


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

She is little downhill, but this angle exaggerates it :shock:

Any bets on a fleabitten grey foal in the years to come? She got her bites before she was a light grey :lol:







She was about 3 years old here, and her freckles were coming in strong :wink:


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

love those fleabitten greys


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

this is my half arab mare. She looks pretty white but shes starting to get some chesnut flea bites! All of a sudden this month she seems to have gotten a lot more. 

She is 13 and theres a picture of her as a few days old i threw in too ;p


----------



## chanel and tripoli (Jun 19, 2012)

this is my 10 year old. hes a steel, dappled, red flea bitten grey. black mane and black and white tail... it seems hes having some issues with the greying process! hahaha but it makes things rather interesting. when i got him he was a steel grey/dapple grey. I heard usually flea bites dont take over this strongly until they have completely greyed out? but the black mane has me totally thrown off. this year (age 11) hes lost even more dapples and has even more red flea bites but is keepin the black mane.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Gorgeous! Sorry thats all... Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)

Kissy is in the first and second picture and Dolly is in the third.  They're horses from my barn.


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

Curious What colors did your greys start? My Grey is in the dapply stage right now- And NO HATE But I dislike Fleabitten greys- HA right, I might own one-
My boy was bay? And is showing signs! Haha Wondering if the base color has to do with anything?


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

My mare, slowly getting more and more flea bitten and yet flea bitten grey's are my least favourite colour. :?


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Sorry I don't have a lot of pictures yet that really show her colour, her haunches are especially fleabitten-ey


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

hrm, sorry, that picture looked better as a thumbnail on my computer - have another 
Her face & body are very white/grey, but there are some red hairs on her shoulders & haunches. I'm curious to see how she changes as she ages (she's only four)


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

This is Domino, my friend's flea bitten TWH gelding. I couldn't find any pictures of when she first got him and he was a beautiful dapple grey :/ but the 2nd pic is his sire, Silver Design, whose coloring is similar to what Domino used to look like.


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

This is John, he is my hopefully soon to be lease horse. I thought he was just grey before I saw him in person but turns out her is super fleabitten. I think he is a pretty boy though.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Smoke, my Percheron mare. she has gone from a pretty steel grey dapples to flea bitten grey:



























This what Smoke looked like 9 years ago:


----------



## AbbyLee (Feb 1, 2012)

My Miste

I call her freckles haha.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

My Magic..


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

Here's my grey girl. Had her many years ago, but she was so much fun. Part Arab and Appaloosa. Somehow Biddy survived being my first horse. Thankfully, I had taken a number of years of riding lessons before I got her. Funny thing was that I was so used to riding in an arena for lessons, that I wasn't quite sure what to do with her with only open fields and a handful of trails to ride on. We figured it out though and had some great times together. We got to a point where I almost always rode her bareback. That was way easier to do when I didn't have the "belly roll" I have today! During the winter she was almost snow white with fur so long she looked like a wooly mammoth. During the summer months she shed out to show her beautiful copper flecks. She was dapple grey when I first got her with a dark grey mane and tail. Greys are fun if you don't mind having a chameleon!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm kind of late to this, but here is my Isabelle.


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Isabelle is beautiful! What a lovely face she's got... 

Minina has fleabites, mid-grey ones. They are quite sparse so they don't show up much on photos, even on her summer coat, but here's one where you can just see them on her neck and cheek. 

This is her "I'm only tolerating you because you occasionally feed me" expression. Gotta love ponies


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

My 21 year old foundation bred QH, Rosie


----------

